# 80's Lionel Large Scale Train set!



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi guys, This is for you Large Scale afficianados! I went to a garage sale this morning to check out a train set and was just floored by the size,condition and price of this train set. 4-4-2 Great Northern $319.00, 3 cars $39.00 ea.(Great Northern Box Car,Union Pacific Fruit Reefer, Milwaukee RD. Hopper, Great Northern Wood Caboose $79.00, transformer and what looked like 6 miles of track. All original boxes and in mint condition purchased in the mid 80's. The set was run in Montana and is impeccably maintained...it does run!! I didn't have the money to buy one rail car!! What would this fetch on Ebay...just food for thought!:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes but...

:ttiwwop:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Yeah,Yeah,Yeah!!*

Yeah John I know...no camera, no cell phone camera....went back with my wife to look at this set and it is very impressive...Drive wheels do have some wear but can be cleaned up.....if I had the cash I'd jump all over this baby!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yes but...
> 
> :ttiwwop:



I was going to add that too.

But the New Ed took over.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Can not bet a deal like that.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Here's the Puddin Non Believers!!!!*

To those who need proof....this is the real deal!! I never did like that TTIWWOP!!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*And More!*

More photos of the set!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice score, Mac ...

... a little inspiration for all of the "non-believers" out there! 

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, I'll buy it and pay you the shipping to get it to me!  That set looks brand new! I'm sure you could turn that over pretty quickly for a nice profit.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi TJ, No, I didn't buy this due to the sheer size of it all, and her asking for the sticker price on all original prices of the set. She contacted someone in Green Bay about pricing this and they said stick with the sticker price....she could probably get more on Ebay,but what the heck,Hey! The gentleman who owned this was an avid gardener and ran this through two rock gardens and his wifes Rose garden. If it had been HO I would have snapped it up. His daughter who was running the sale said that if she didn't sell it at this sale she would put it in an online auction to settle the estate back in Montana. I left my business card for more info. When she contacts me I'll pass on the info to the forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*It's a BEAUT!!!*

See John...theres your [email protected]!:laugh::laugh: Man I couldn't believe what I was seeing. That 4-4-2 has working light,smoke,figures + engineer...clean as a whistle with just a little wear on the drive wheels which can be cleaned up. The rolling stock looks immaculate...and she had more stuff in her van...crossing gate, turnouts(56.00) ea. Thought you BIG guys would be interested!:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sure is a nice looking set.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

I would be on it like ants at a picnic.......................Nice


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Its a nice set but I doubt it is worth the sticker prices now a days. You can get a new engine with full DCC and Sound in G scale for about the 300 price of that small engine and I am talking like a full sized PA engine. A full sized 4-6-2 Pacific with the smoke, sound, and DCC ranges from the 300 to 400 dollar price tag with better detailing. The car pricing might be right if it has metal wheels. Entertrainment has a few Lionel G scale engines and they seem to enjoy them though they are a pain to fix from what their repair staff said. If the train had a little bit more detailing and features it would be worth the sticker but in today world the only reason I could see someone buying it would be because it is a Lionel G scale set.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's one that sold for $180 in a similar condition. I think I'm with the previous opinion, it may not be worth that money. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...2F1urnO65bWTLkkGD%2Fo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

The daughter is not bending on price due to whoever she talked to in Green Bay...of course she wouldn't tell me! She is trying to get every penny she can out of this estate sale...hwell: Its TOO BIG for my taste..but it is impressive!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not a bad thing to get all you can, I think that way as well.


----------

